# DS Game of the Month - February



## shaunj66 (Mar 14, 2007)

*DS Game of the Month - February 2007*

It's that time again! *Drumroll* ....February Game of the Month poll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Woot... A bit later into the month than usual, but better late than never!

Quite a few releases last month, but what was your favourite? Let us know!

So,... *What's your pick for Game of the Month for February 2007?*

The poll will close before the end of the month.

I pick New Zealand Story Revolution. I'm a sucker for platformers and this one is finally a classic brought back to life that's been done well!


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 14, 2007)

In my opinion it's a toss up between NZ Story and Bleach (I would include Harvest Moon as well, but that'll be out in English eventually).


----------



## Sil3n7 (Mar 14, 2007)

Tie between death note and bleach 2


----------



## gov78 (Mar 14, 2007)

id say bleach excellent fighter


----------



## sanghoku (Mar 14, 2007)

lunar knights for the simple reason that it's the only game on the list i've played


----------



## Jgel (Mar 14, 2007)

Trioncube.....by far.  If you have not given it a shot, you MUST play this game.


----------



## MaHe (Mar 14, 2007)

None, they all sucked. Luckily, I got myself a PSP and play Liberty City Stories now. It's awesome.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 14, 2007)

I pick Lunar Knight, this is an excellent game in my opinion.


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 14, 2007)

Bleach beats Lunar Knights for me, but not by much.


----------



## Costello (Mar 14, 2007)

I haven't tried them all but I think I can still vote.. and I voted for New Zealand Story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loved this game on NES, love it even more on DS!


----------



## aslacker55 (Mar 14, 2007)

Bleach 2 gets my vote. Love the game and the anime.


----------



## Shinji (Mar 14, 2007)

It was a tossup between a fighing game (Bleach) which never disappoint me, and Lunar Knights.  But I made my choice for Bleach, cause, frankly, its the one left on my flash cart.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 14, 2007)

lunar knights for me. It was not the best month for nds games :'(


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 14, 2007)

I vote for nothing as well.  Granted I haven't played through all those games yet (New Zealand Story sounds promising), but I have played the top vote getters, and they didn't impress me much.


----------



## Burbruee (Mar 14, 2007)

Bleach.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 14, 2007)

I did vote for New Zealand Story, but just noticed that Jet Impulse is on there and I prefer that.


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 14, 2007)

I voted Jet Impulse, It has proved highly addictive for me. Though, of the list I've only played that and Lunar Knights. Bleach, NZSR, and Trioncube look good, I think I'll give them a go as I continue to, uh, test games for compatibility with my Ewin2 Lite for the review of it I will post here sometime soon. Test. Right.



QUOTE(MaHe @ Mar 14 2007 said:


> None, they all sucked. Luckily, I got myself a PSP and play Liberty City Stories now. It's awesome.


Someone forgot to take the anti-insanity pills today. Or maybe you were just drunk at the time of posting that. Either way, LSC sucks compared to a bunch of the games on that list.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 15, 2007)

Sim City (Japan) played it, very fun, and also Bokujou Monogatari: Kimito Sodatsu Shima (Japan).


----------



## Resident0 (Mar 16, 2007)

Did Sim City (Japan) have an english option like TP DS?


----------



## stingfist (Mar 16, 2007)

Bleach 2!!!


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Resident0 @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> Did Sim City (Japan) have an english option like TP DS?



Didn't play it, but I don't believe so.


----------



## killuncle (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, who vote for Vegas Casino High 5?


----------



## bullet007 (Mar 17, 2007)

I voted Trioncube.  *@** that game is addictive


----------



## Castlevania (Mar 17, 2007)

good game Bleach DS 2nd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~


----------



## natkoden (Mar 17, 2007)

Jet Impulse


----------



## Ayato-Sama (Mar 17, 2007)

Meteos Disney for me


----------



## T-hug (Mar 17, 2007)

Lunar Knights for sure.


----------



## Swordmyth (Mar 17, 2007)

Lunar Knights > Bleach 2


----------



## Ender15 (Mar 18, 2007)

Lunar Knights 100%.  Great Story, Great Music, Great Characters, and Great Gameplay. Also part of one of the best and most innovative series ever.

I didn't understand Kira Game, and I ended up getting my dad in prison.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And as for Bleach 2nd, it was too much of a joke for me, it reminded me of what an expansion pack would be like on a DS, at least the 1st one had a real storyline.

As for New Zealand Story Revolution, haven't played it, is it really that good?


----------



## OrR (Mar 18, 2007)

Trioncube wins easily. Well, New Zealand Story was ok.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Mar 18, 2007)

Have to go with Lunar Knights, although Trioncube is a close second.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 18, 2007)

Lunar Knights for me too...... most of the rest was absolute dross


----------



## Dis (Mar 19, 2007)

What a stupid poll...
100% Lunar Knights will win cos tis in English and thus most would had played it...
Most of the games people won't even touch cos it's in Japanese...


----------



## djrenow (Mar 19, 2007)

well Dis, you should at least try Jet Impulse. Yes it's (J) but all the interface is in English, so you only miss the story (which is not _essential_ for a shooting game)

And it's a really good one, so I voted for it !


----------



## Kane (Mar 20, 2007)

SRW W for sure   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




best series ever... once u tried one, i promise you u wont look back


----------



## balpen (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Dis @ Mar 19 2007 said:


> What a stupid poll...
> 100% Lunar Knights will win cos tis in English and thus most would had played it...
> Most of the games people won't even touch cos it's in Japanese...


I agree maybey next month more English games. And also ed lunar knight again to see how high it scores


----------



## kudaku (Mar 21, 2007)

Super Robot Wars W for me


----------



## anbueric (Mar 24, 2007)

kim poissible


----------



## Siio (Mar 25, 2007)

Bleach DS 2nd for me.  I tried most of those games off of that list, and it's the only one that didn't bore me.  And, yes I did try Lunar Knights.  Boring, boring game.

My runner up is probably Izuna: Legend of the Unemployed Ninja.  I made it to the 4th dungeon before I got bored.


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 28, 2007)

I haven't even tried any of those games, as i'm not interested in them, so i didn't vote. There should be an option for people who doesn't want to vote on any of the games, but still want to vote


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Mar 28 2007 said:


> I haven't even tried any of those games, as i'm not interested in them, so i didn't vote. *There should be an option for people who doesn't want to vote on any of the games, but still want to vote*


Huh?


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Mar 28 2007, 05:26 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An option like "Not sure" or "None of them"


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 2, 2007)

Poll closed!


----------

